# Something funny atleast.



## clocktower42 (Aug 14, 2006)

For all you who think you've said or done something "stupid", here's a guy that will make you feel a bit better about yourself... and he did this on national TV... just wait till the producer corrects him... lol


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

That's the prettiest horse I have ever seen...good find, clocktower42 :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I lol'd.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I so love it clocktower42. Thanks for the laughs. 

Best wishes to you,
Gerard


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Whoa, that guy must have had something else on his mind. A horse?


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lmao...he started say'n, look at his teeth lol.....thats very funny......


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

...and it may in fact be a moth"

lol


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL. What made he thinks it was a horse.


----------

